# Bruce Jenner



## ranman (Aug 31, 2018)

Terrible pics. I almost bought it because of the shifter. Didn’t want to have to line through Bruce and pencil in his/her new name!


----------



## bricycle (Aug 31, 2018)

looks like a REAL barn find.


----------



## b 17 fan (Aug 31, 2018)

Is Bruce Jenner even still "hanging " around these days any more? Looks like his shifter is ready to go on that bikes second picture


----------



## pedal4416 (Aug 31, 2018)

Buy it, chop the top tube of and re-weld it lower, make some Caitlyn stickers.....


----------



## ranman (Sep 1, 2018)

bricycle said:


> looks like a REAL barn find.



Real find in a barn. I left it. Almost bought it just because I had never seen a shifter like that on a 10 speed


----------



## BradL (Oct 17, 2018)

The shifter is an AMF patented system built by Shimano, exclusively for AMF.

http://oldtenspeedgallery.com/blog/wp-content/bikes/2010/11/Quick-Shift-info1.gif


----------



## juvela (Oct 17, 2018)

-------

Thanks so much for this identification @BradL!  

When bike first posted I had tried looking for the shifter in vintage Yoshi catalogues to no avail.  No wonder!

Greatly appreciated.

------


----------



## Allrounderco (Oct 17, 2018)

There's one of those for sale on my local Craigs right now. https://hartford.craigslist.org/bik/d/bruce-jenner-bike/6721107362.html


----------



## juvela (Oct 17, 2018)

------

wrt Hartford CL bike -

difficult to tell for sure but it appears brakeset is Yoshikawa (YBB).

AMF employed these extensively on other models.

one of their logos is a little fish -





------


----------

